# Everything is going downhill



## schisminmyhead (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had a past of strange non-consistent behavior, but in the beginning of May last year I began to have depersonalization events at least I think that's when it started. I think I had a mental breakdown. The most persistent thoughts I've had are believing that I constantly have to re-program my brain so I obsessively look up any word I don't know, and in the worst cases I've started to doubt what I say at all make sense and so I start saying the names of thing in my environment to try to bring me back. It's been off and on occurring for these 5 months. I've had all types of different thinking such as the following: Extreme hypochondria because I was trying to self-diagnose myself, saying something useless three times in my head like a broken record, boost in creativity, terrifying apathy, lack of concentration, euphoria, brain fog, depression, and insomnia. Any advice would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

relax and breathe, anxiety is a fuck up and a lot of people describe DP/DR & anxiety as complete brain fuck, have you had any good times? focus on those and trust in those that they will return


----------



## SteveCarr (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree with Jodie,

With me, my experiences are always fantasizing about better things or things in the past. In a way chasing them too and just constantly thinking about getting better. NON STOP. There isnt a part in my day where what im going through pops into my head. Its like your brain is stuck in a loop.

I'd probably consider that Catastrophizing. (Catastrophic Thinking Patterns)

Their absolutely horrible, Im nearing 5 months into DP/DR and i havent found a coping method or technique for them to this day.


----------

